
Foreigners Are Shoring Up Japan's Shrinking Population - kawera
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-07-09/foreigners-are-shoring-up-japan-s-shrinking-population?cmpid%3D=socialflow-twitter-economics
======
warsharks
one day i hope to be one of those foreigners

